# Mitsubishi WS-65711 - No Sound



## MiFor3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just replaced convergence chip in this rear projection TV and the picture is now great! Only problem is I have lost sound. Checked all connections and all is well. Tried two different AV sources and both Directv and DVD player provide an excellent picture but no sound. Both use separate connections so problem must be in TV not the source. Had excellent sound before I replaced convergence chip, now nothing! Any ideas on this?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You likely pulled the connector to the speakers. Four pin connector near the front of the board IIRC.


----------



## MiFor3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Icaillo,
That's exactly what the problem was. After I installed the repaired board I could not see that connector on the board and the wires with the 4 pin plug had dropped out of site so I completely missed it. Once it was reconnected all was fine with the sound and the picture was also looking good with the new chip. I surfed for a few minutes to thoroughly check things out and then I powered down the TV to reinstall the back panel. 

But now I have a new problem, the TV will not power up. Right after installing the back panel and pushing the TV back in place it will not come on. Whenever I turn the power on, either from the remote or the front panel, the green light comes and I can hear the "click" and within 2 or 3 seconds it shuts off, by itself, with a "click". It does not stay on long enough to produce either picture or sound. I ran the front panel diagnostics and it returns error code "12" which is "Normal Operation, No Error Detected", per the Service Manual. I have performed a System Reset using the button on the front panel of the TV and have unplugged and replugged the TV, all with no resolution to this problem. 
Any ideas?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check your front panel control switches. Unplug the control panel and try using the remote.


----------



## MiFor3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well Leonard that did not work as the TV green light still came on for about 3 seconds and shut back off by itself just using the remote with the control panel unplugged. Any other ideas?
Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It shuts off but you get a 1-2 code? Are you sure it is not a 2-1 code?


----------



## MiFor3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Leonard, yes it was code 12, however, in my continued efforts to resolve this I checked the four green Pico fuses by unsoldering one side of each fuse and checking for continuity and they were all ok. After soldering the Pico fuses back in place I now get Error Code - 22 (Short Protect). Any other ideas?

Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

2-2 is a low voltage supply short protect. Check all of the low voltage supplies. By far the most common problem is the convergence circuit.


----------



## MiFor3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Leonard, 
Can you give me some detail as to where to check for the low voltage supply. Transformer? Also if the TV keeps shutting off will I be able to check this in the off mode?

Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

All of the low voltage supplies are marked on the circuit board at test points. The service manual may map out where they are, or you can refer to the schematic and find the filter caps for each supply and check there.


----------

